# Clean cyrstal clear water but....



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I got some weird things growing on the walls of my tank. It looks like little organisms stuck to the tank and is swaying with the currents. Is that the begging stage of planeria? I tried to take pics but its too small or fine for the picture to get it.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

If its white most likely yes. I would just use a tank scrubber to clear the walls and let the filter remove them. Not harmful though.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Might be algea as well. Cause is too little filteration.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

yikes....... a xp3 for a 80g is okay right? Am i that much of a noob?


----------



## Chunker-2000 (Jan 17, 2004)

WATCH OUT!!! THEY MIGHT BE THOSE OCTAPUS LOOKING THINGS. .......maybe.......let me find it..here we go, a HYDRA!!!

They are not good, they will hurt your fish.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

yikes, it sorta looks like that, Although everything damn micro organism looks like that. How can i get rid of it?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Could also be just protien build up from heavy feeding. Just clean it up.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

thanks


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i have these little circular sponge looking things growing on my glass and my driftwood. i just tossed in my pleco from my 30gal and wiped the glass and did frequent water changes. it cleared up in about a week.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

sounds like algea, how much light you got and how often do you use it? i had the same problem and i went and got a timer, i use the lights from 9am to 9pm and that was the last i have seen of it


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

you can relax, from what you said I can almost guarantee you it's algae. just scrape it off and try to avoid direct sunlight on your tank (or at least scrape it enough if it is in the light and you want it there).

Joe


----------



## quadratic (May 3, 2004)

good info.. i have this probem too, but its only on the side with the light on it (one of my lights hasnt worked in sometime), but its good to know it cant hurt the P's


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I have found that when this happens I have dead feeders stuck in my filter and it's not taking water in at the right amount or my Bio Bags are shot and I need to replace them. Just scrub them off I get it every once in a while. HARMLESS.


----------



## ~AQUAMAN~ (Jun 24, 2004)

HARMLESS JUST SCRUB AND RELAX..
ZOE


----------

